# Best way to deal with broken glass in viewing window?



## dynemd

I would seriously consider leaving it.


----------



## bjamesvw

There is no way to conceal the crack. If you are selling this, then I would replace it. I personally would not purchase a new hive with cracked glass.


----------



## PatBeek

bjamesvw said:


> There is no way to conceal the crack. If you are selling this, then I would replace it. I personally would not purchase a new hive with cracked glass.


Yes, I'm going to replace it if can't be fixed. I just hope the removal of the glass isn't going to be too messy.

Should I attempt to pry it out or just smash it? ....Lol.

.


----------



## bjamesvw

I would cut out the silicone with a razor and take it out in two pieces. If you smash it, you will have glass everywhere.


----------



## PatBeek

bjamesvw said:


> I would cut out the silicone with a razor and take it out in two pieces. If you smash it, you will have glass everywhere.


Yes, it'll be a challenge to cut between the glass and the route underneath. Oh well, it's what I get for zoning out.

.


----------



## FlowerPlanter

I have made many shadow boxes and replace many pieces of glass.

Separate the wood as much as you can cut as much silicone as you can. Pry slowly and cut silicone as you go, you want to remove the glass in as big pieces as possible. Do it out side where people don't walk barefoot, where safety glasses and gloves.


----------



## jcolon

Why use glass? Btw I cant see no glass in the picture.


----------



## PatBeek

.

I removed the glass today and replaced it with a new one. I'm building two cedar hives for a customer. Other than this situation, they are turning out fine.

I had to use a box cutter to cut the silicone between the glass and wood route. Very tedious. I wore leather gloves and goggles, by the way.


*Here's after the glass removed. I still had to use router again to clean up residual silicone left behind:*




















*Here's the glass laying on a drop cloth:*











*Here's the new glass in and silicone drying. I still need to clean up excess with box cutter once dries:*











*The photo doesn't do it justice, but here's one pretty much finished:*










.


----------



## PatBeek

jcolon said:


> Why use glass?


It's very scratch resistant for having to cut attached comb from sides with bread knife.

Plus, it just looks better,imho.

.


----------



## PatBeek

.

Here's one I built previously. I now use a slightly thicker piece of plywood for the roof.


----------



## PatBeek

.

Here's also a short video that shows inside the window towards the end:


----------



## FlowerPlanter

Looks good!


----------



## PatBeek

FlowerPlanter said:


> Looks good!


Thanks so much!

Each time I build these, I raise the price...Lol.

So much detail goes into these things.

.


----------



## jcolon

Have you tried Lexan? I have used Lexan in many applications and its wonderful.



PatBeek said:


> It's very scratch resistant for having to cut attached comb from sides with bread knife.
> 
> Plus, it just looks better,imho.
> 
> .


----------



## Maddy

Just a bit of worthless FYI...
cracks up to 6" can be fixed with epoxy resin, it fills the crack and makes it pretty much invisible. The chip and crack windshield vans around town do it all the time. Even had one filled on our SUV a couple years ago. But I do not know the process used to do it.
But if epoxy can fill cracks in safety glass, I'm sure you could make regular glass cracks invisible too.


----------



## ruthiesbees

If it had been mine to remove, I would have put duct tape along the entire window, then scored the silicone with a utility knife and then pried it out with the 5 in 1 paint tool, working at it from the outside.

I love using glass because it cleans up so well after they attach comb. I did switch to a thicker piece. I used to use picture frame glass but I went a little thicker. I'm guessing it's 1/8 inch now. Doesn't break near as easily as the other stuff. Only time I've broken a window is when I was tightening down the washer/screw combination that I use to hold them in. Went too tight and it broke the corner of the window from the pressure caused by the washer.


----------

